# Show me your horses :)



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

Hi all, i love talking about my horses, and i am sure you do to so show me your horses and tell me  about them and what you do with them.
I have to tb mares, tinkerbel is a 10 yr old tb, she is taking a break from racing, i have been doing some showjumping and cross country with her, and she is taking to it very well, i rode her to my house on sun, apart from a couple of hairy moments i made it to mine and back in one piece
My other mare, lily is a 4 yr old, who i am trying to back, she is very sweet but a bit nervy, i can tell she'll be a fun ride 
Hers tinkerbel





and at our first show this year





And heres lily





First time with a saddle
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4800274004_d67843a629.jpg
Your turn


----------



## fjordhorsefan (3 August 2010)

I have a fjord horse, stable name Jos.  He is 18, and I have had him a year.  We do all sorts - showing, hacking, TREC, fun rides, a little dressage, and some jumping.  He is a genuine allrounder.






This is us on Sunday at a show.


----------



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

fjordhorsefan said:



			I have a fjord horse, stable name Jos.  He is 18, and I have had him a year.  We do all sorts - showing, hacking, TREC, fun rides, a little dressage, and some jumping.  He is a genuine allrounder.






This is us on Sunday at a show.
		
Click to expand...

Awww he's lovely, i like fjords, think they are a lovely colour.


----------



## tangoharvey (3 August 2010)

this is Nancy.....she is my happy hacker, and is helping me get my confidence back after a long break from riding due to two slipped discs. She is a gentle giant, at 16.2 and is built like a tank, but she is 100% bombproof, walks past anything.....and loves carrots and apples. Like a jumbo jet she needs alot of ground to get to canter....but walk is both of our favourites!






and this is our new edition Izzy, 3YO 15hh TBX mare for my neice who is just wonderful and we plan many hacks together once she is broken, she isbeing broken at home but by a professional who does racehorses, and has started lunging and wearing her bridle etc....







I like being a 2 hourse family and think we have got our 'for life' horses, nacy is just turned 7 so they are both quite young really!x


----------



## michelleice (3 August 2010)

any excuse to show my boy 

this is Bennson my 16.3 DWB who is hack only due to laryngeal paralysis and navicular 
hes currently out on loan to a wonderful woman as i have 2 small babies and just couldn't give him the time be needed hes 17yrs young


----------



## miss_c (3 August 2010)

Any excuse!

This is Genie (Miss Congeniality).  She's a 6 year old Welsh Cob, 15hh, who I've owned for just over 2 years.  We literally do a bit of everything, but she enjoys the showing the most!



















And this it Milly/Titch (Southway Miss Milly), a currently 13.2hh yearling who I've had for three months.  She's 1/2 gypsy cob, 1/4 welsh cob, 1/4 pinto.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (3 August 2010)

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## Suzie86 (3 August 2010)

testing - may have done this wrong! In theory bottom one is of my little colt i just sold, rescued from reading sales in may and just gone to a lovely home. Top 2 are of my 19 year old connemara x gelding who I have had for 9 years . Done lots of eventing and sj, affiliated and unaffilated. He recently went on loan locally to a 13 yr old girl to do PC with as I need to save my money!!!


----------



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

Lovely horses, keep them coming


----------



## wexford (3 August 2010)

This is Wexford, my 5 year old 16hh Irish Draught Sports Horse. He's such a laid back boy but has a tendancy to be stubborn and cheeky! He's lovely to ride, you just have to work to get him going - plus he loves jumping!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 August 2010)

This is Lady, 15.3hh TBXArab 19 years old, currently a happy hacker and a pop over the odd jump every now and then 






This is Dandy, 12.2hh 18 years old Exmoor Pony, My Fuzzy Buddah he isnt in much work but might be out on loan soon, i sometimes ride him 






This is Sassy, 15.1hh Welsh Sec D X Tb/ 16 years old, Ex XC horse but now a happy hacker With a Punk Rocker style 






And this is Bud, 17.2hh Belgium Warmblood, 24 years old Ex Pro Show Jumper and ex parelli horse, now a happy hacker due to injury from jumping


----------



## FanyDuChamp (3 August 2010)

Captain a Gelderlander, 17-2hh and 15 yo. Sorry don't know how to make them smaller!












Fany Du Champ, Ardennes (Trait Ardennais) 14-2hh and 14yo.
Just started her bath


----------



## Kallibear (3 August 2010)

My two very beautiful boys:

Toby. 7yr old Welsh Cob X. Does anything he's made to do. Very sensitive, a bit sharp and right drama queen, but willing and tried so hard

Inhand showing






Some novice jumping





 Go to the beach







Mostly hacking






And the common riding











And Pipsqueak (Piper). 3yr old coloured cob











We do someinhand showing






but mostly he does this











And lots of this






Or spends ages getting himself looking like this











And very occasionally he do some of this


----------



## jessamess (3 August 2010)

You ready for an OVERLOADDD   hahah 

I own the best horse in the WORLDD  haha 16hh 8 year old pure bred arab, owned him for 2 years, he was just broken and a mad stallion when I bought him.... 

we do everything mainly showing competition wise  he's very successful, winning inhand and undersaddle at county and national level  we have our first HOYS qual on the 22nd  

He's rather special <3 and a bit of a super star in my eyes 

sorry if they are hugeee















































Enough HAHA!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

Ha ha, kallibear, that one of him sleeping was good, i would love to get one of mine sleeping but they jump up before i can get close enough.


----------



## DipseyDeb (3 August 2010)

Charlie, 4 year ish.... this was taken when he first arrived so we are working on the bum (ie making it look like its from the same horse as the front end!!)  Hope he will turn into a smashing little rc horse.  He's 15hh and the most laid back 4 yr old I think I've met


----------



## Buzz1 (3 August 2010)

This is Buzz my 13 yo TB had him for 2 year just do a bit of schooling and hacking


----------



## EventingDaun (3 August 2010)

Brego is an 18hh eventing percheron











He likes to run










He likes to jump





But he also likes to swim.....


And pretend to fly!


----------



## DipseyDeb (3 August 2010)

Another one of Charlie


----------



## DipseyDeb (3 August 2010)

this is my old mare Tessa (still trying to trace her) registered name Tea Party 16hh (approx) freeze mark diamond XG4.  Sold to a lady in Brancepeth Co Durham in approx 1992!!


----------



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

EventingDaun said:



			Brego is an 18hh eventing percheron











He likes to run










He likes to jump





But he also likes to swim.....


And pretend to fly! 





Click to expand...

Oooo i do like percherons, good to see them doing other things besides pulling carts,


----------



## DipseyDeb (3 August 2010)

And another...


----------



## wexford (3 August 2010)

Another picture of Wex at a PC rally


----------



## jodie :) (3 August 2010)

heres my new boy, he comes on saturday! 
This is Chester, he's 17hh warmblood X TB, 8 y/o
i appologise in advance if they're huuuge!





he's a grumpy old man until you show him a polo and then he would roll over backwards for you!





and just another because i'm a very proud mother! (i wish i had some jumping ones, but i've only got videos  )


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 August 2010)

This is Lacey, she is my pride and joy 

In the snow






On her 5th birthday






After dressage the other week






XC at Rabson Manor yesterday






Doing what Lacey does best but to her disappointment the field was topped today so no more dock plants to hide behind!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (3 August 2010)

wow I love the eventing percheron pics, especially the one of him jumping that log!


----------



## vicky86 (3 August 2010)

I do like any excuse to show the gang:
Zak - 15 yo IdxTb had him since a 3yo and we have done everything together. He has turned his hand to everthing I have asked being successful at BE, BSJA and BD.






Digli 6yo Trakenher - Mainly does dressage currently competing novice working elem/med.






Neo 4yo just broken KWPN by Negretto hoping he will mainly be a dressage horse but will also do a bit of jumping as I like it to much to not 






Harley IDxTB 5yo by Country Marksman hoping we will be an allrounder.






So thats the gang. Some lovely horses on here.


----------



## illy89 (3 August 2010)

My gang...

Purdy my eventer, the nicest horse i have ever had!!





Ellie who has evented and now just bred her first foal





Sienna - our newest addition!!





And not forgetting the peskies!!






Have put a deposit on a 4yr old ISH today!! So hopefully by next week i will have one more!!


----------



## Kub (3 August 2010)

Awww all your horses are gorgeous, I love seeing other people's equine friends 

Here's my boy, Harry. He's 3 in September so lots of things to come with him.

When I first got him back to Somerset







Doing some blackberry picking last summer 







Love this one







Some showing photos, he was VERY white this day lol!

















And his 'it wasn't me!' look 







I've got loads more but not on this laptop, which is lucky for you guys hehe!  Cannot wait til I can join in with the riding threads and getting on his back for the first time and starting our ridden adventures. Hopefully not too long now, long reined him for the first last night and he was brilliant, so fingers crossed that come spring, I've lost some weight and we can get going WOOP WOOP


----------



## BeckyX (3 August 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...hoto.php?pid=30720939&id=1160179408&ref=album

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30633378&id=1160179408&ref=album

i dont know how to put phots on ... hope the links work!!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (3 August 2010)

Meet Kelly!!
My absoutely stunning 14.2hh bay part loan mare. She's 16 years young and acts like a 3 y/o!! 
She was rescued from the gypsies with her foal at foot and the lady who owns her told me when she went to view her, the first thing Kelly did was snake her neck at her with her ears flat and then tried to boot out in the stable! (Glad she till decided to go ahead!!!) She wasn't broken, backed, hadn't been handled, had been beaten (still has issues with strange things nowadays) and she was aggressive and dangerous - G stuck with her despite being told to PTS. She has come so far to where she is now!
She's the horse of a lifetime, she really is  I've been with her for 5 years now and even when I took her on, she still napped, was still learning to jump (in the way she hadn't really done fillers or anything unusual) and was generally a bit of a devil. She is still a bit of a devil and due to injury, we have had to limit the jumping (been out of action for the past 6 months, JUST got back on her) but we did very well.
We do the odd show (time to hit the veteran classes!) and usually don't get placed but everytime we go I see an improvement in how she goes and I know I'm taking the best horse home!  We also hack lots and when she's better will take up schooling again!  I love her to absolute pieces!!

My gorgeous girl and me jumping (2008);











Having a good blast (2008)!






After 7 weeks of box rest in June 2010;






In the field (2008);






First time on her in 5 and a half months (last week)  ;






New headcollar! ;







sorry for pic overload! I am so proud of how far she's come.


----------



## Kub (3 August 2010)

KH - that first jumping pic is great! Loving the headcollar too


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 August 2010)

This is Beau. He's a 7 year old 15hh Irish cob who was very green when I got him but is now jumping and schooling well. The sig pic is him winning 1st in the cob class at Patchetts.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (3 August 2010)

Kub said:



			KH - that first jumping pic is great! Loving the headcollar too 

Click to expand...

Thank you  I am particularly proud of that, it's the biggest we've ever done. I was lucky enough to have a horrible ex who was very good at (free) photography!!!  And well, we have to embarrass them in some way don't we


----------



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

BeckyX said:









http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...hoto.php?pid=30720939&id=1160179408&ref=album

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30633378&id=1160179408&ref=album

i dont know how to put phots on ... hope the links work!!
		
Click to expand...

Your links don't work. To load your pics you need to load them to a flickr account, then click the all sizes button and grap the http; from under the pic, the paste your link into the add a link button on the tool bar at the top of the post box.


----------



## BeckyX (3 August 2010)

oh man this is gonna be tricky for a blonde, i will have a go


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 August 2010)

Cor, Kub, blindingly white! What do you use to get him that clean?

Another one of Beau as I realise I haven't bored everyone with this pic yet! The day I bought him:


----------



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

BeckyX said:



			oh man this is gonna be tricky for a blonde, i will have a go 

Click to expand...

If you need any help let me know,


----------



## NWalker (3 August 2010)

Here's my lovely boy, Merlin.


----------



## Kub (3 August 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			Cor, Kub, blindingly white! What do you use to get him that clean?

Another one of Beau as I realise I haven't bored everyone with this pic yet! The day I bought him:






Click to expand...

Ooooo I like!! Ummm... Good question!! I think it was wash in diamond white, then tresemme, then a blue mix I make (ariel excel gel, fairy liquid, tresemme, vanish liquid and equine blue) and then chalk on the bottom of his feather. Normally brings him up pretty well  Think the sunshine helped too


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 August 2010)

BeckyX said:



			oh man this is gonna be tricky for a blonde, i will have a go 

Click to expand...

If you go to your facebook pictures, right click them, copy the url code and the paste the code between 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it should work


----------



## Gleeful Imp (3 August 2010)

Here's my fab heavyweight maxi cob George - we do workers, dressage, SJ, combined training, hacking and anything fun we fancy!













And here's my two retired ones (in pre retirement lovliness - they don't look like this now!). 

Tom coloured heavy weight cob who had a HOYS winning career before I got him but enjoyed all the stuff I now do with George, and Whisper, who had her accident as a just backed rising 4 year old so we never got to play out 













And little Henry Rose RIP






Horses - full of joy and heartbreak!


----------



## Ari's cherry blossom (3 August 2010)

these are my wonderful horses 

This is Flach (pronounced as Flash) he is a 8yr old welsh section D  (he is the chesnut with a flaxen mane and tail) i have owned him for five years and i am loving every second 











And this is Blossom, she is a 1yr old american paint X irish cob  she only has one eye..she was born with both eyes but blind in one (the one that isnt there now) and she burst the blind eye on barbed wire so it had to be removed. It doesnt bother her at all, shes an amazing filly to own  i've owned her since christmas, she was a present from my dad ^_^











and here is one of them both


----------



## HollyWoozle (3 August 2010)

This is Belle. She is a 16.2hh ISH (technically something like 1/2 KWPN, 3/8 TB and 1/8 ID but she definitely looks Irish). I got her in October really just for happy hacking and fun, though she has turned out to be far more of a handful than I had anticipated! We seem to be getting there though and are having 1 or 2 lessons each week to improve skills for the both of us. Then I hope to carry this over to making her into a fun hacking horse.







This is her with my retired mare, Inca (15.3 TB x Connie). 







Here is one from the day she arrived:


----------



## nikkiportia (3 August 2010)

My very special boy Apollo!
3 years old, TB x Cob, and currently about 15.2hh






Loves to run....






Winning at his first show!











After backing him, he's been turned away since 





He's my pride and joy as you can tell!!!


----------



## Letslip (3 August 2010)

Not sure why these haven't come out in main body - what have I done wrong

Hope this works first time posting pics, so sorry in advance if things have not gone to plan or are huge.

This is my girl Belle, 16.3hh ISH:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/4857268295_38749582e9_b.jpg 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4857889348_c670e323d1_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/4857868508_8bdb3aaede_b.jpg

And how she looked when I first got her 5 months ago:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4857245711_b94e208831_b.jpg


----------



## TinselRider (3 August 2010)

This is Banner (Monaughrim Silver Banner) 16hh ISH 12yo, Registered BSJA with winnings. We mainly compete SJ but we also go XC (next time in 3 weeks WOOT), hacking, showing, Dressage (but not V often ) I have owned him for 5 years now 

















And Lord a 5yo Czech warmblood who stands at a measley 17hh  Have had him since last september.

His first trip to an indoor arena
























My fave picci of us so far


----------



## Letslip (3 August 2010)

Sorry if this has not worked again and just taking up space:


----------



## Tiggerlilly (3 August 2010)

I have just a few pictures of my coloured pony Tigerlilly, or as i like to call her Tiggerlilly. 
She is a 14.2hh, 5-year-old rising 6, Welsh mare. I love her to pieces and she is truly the best pony i have ever owned, ridden or looked after. I prefer to do showjumping as that is Lilly's greatest strength, as you can see by the pictures she jumps for fun.







Jumping at a local show, earlier this year. Placed 4th.





Hunter Trial, earlier this year, Placed 8th. (We were 0.08 seconds to slow to win!!)





XC, in the first months we had her, around April 2009





Jumping for the Pony club team in June 2010, team 4th. Unfortunatly me and Lilly had a the smallest fence down. I know a few of this is copyright, but i own the actual picture, but i dont know how to upload it onto the computer without the copyright sign. So i havent stolen them!!





Weston Lawns again jumping for the pony club teams in the novice. Team 4th. Again another copyright, that i have bought!!!





Hunting with my sister Katie in January 2010





XC training at the yard.





Lillys first ever XC round in a competition. An eventer challenge in September 2009, in which we went clear and came 4th!! 

Overall, i love this pony she is such a honest loving animal. She is also such a kind natured little thing!!!


----------



## EventingDaun (3 August 2010)

Two new photographs, taken on the same day. One features my father, and the other my best friends child.


----------



## 4faults (3 August 2010)

Lol ok you asked for it 

My Louie, 4 yr old British bred Warmblood gelding, AES pink papered, going to have a dressage career

























Skye, 5 yr old KWPN mare, she is going to have a showjumping career



















Polly my Oldenburg broodmare who used to jump 1m30 and compete Medium level dressage













and finally Raya my 12.3 Section B 7 yr old who I have had since she was 2 love her to bits













my gang, love them all to bits


----------



## dope-on-a-rope:) (3 August 2010)

Testing.....!


----------



## dope-on-a-rope:) (3 August 2010)

owwww, photo upload didn't work    Let me try again....<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/52688764@N06/4857448605/" title="stan6 by LaurenJess1, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4857448605_55c01a215c_b.jpg" width="453" height="604" alt="stan6" /></a>


----------



## Doormouse (3 August 2010)

Will-I-Am - 13.2hh Yearling











Dotty - 16.2hh 4 year old ISH











George - 17.1hh 16 year TB x ID - slightly senile!











Lizzie - 16.2hh 7 year old ISH - sadly PTS in May - miss her every day.


----------



## miss_c (3 August 2010)

Tiggerlilly - Your partbred is lovely!


----------



## Archiesmummy (3 August 2010)

This is Archie, my 16.3 ID x Cob, happy hacker, doing what he does best ... eating.  He is a pleasure to own and we have lots of fun ambling along taking in the stunning scenery.


----------



## Graureiter (3 August 2010)

My wife's old horse Phoenix RIP. 
He was about 18 years old when we had to put him down.
We dont know the breed, but he was happier going western then english. ( So is my wife  )

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o296/graureiter/Horses/FredePhoenix.jpg

My wife's new horse Destiny and my old grey mare Petrushka.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o296/graureiter/Horses/DandPlarge.jpg

Petrushkas last "show" at age 31

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o296/graureiter/Horses/scan0012.jpg

My new horse Jesse, aka Baby Huey.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o296/graureiter/Horses/Jessridesmall.jpg


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (3 August 2010)

My tb mare. Sadly for sale.

And my 14.2hh chestnut event pony (in sig!)


----------



## skint1 (3 August 2010)

I love these threads, so many beautiful horses and ponies from pristinely groomed Cobs to Percherons who event and every type of gawjuss type of horse in between. 

Here's my contribution.
Solo Welsh Section B Gelding around 12 years old, small in stature but with the heart of a lion! 











Bella 6yo TB ex racer mare, making sure we stay poor and ever so humble every day


----------



## tinkandlily (3 August 2010)

Vicky68, your coloured is stunning.


----------



## Doormouse (3 August 2010)

I forgot Rose - Will-I-Am's mummy now out on loan - BTW this picture was taken when she was 4!


----------



## hannabanana (3 August 2010)

Wow some lurvly horsies!
This is Bobby my 11yo 17hh ISH. He loves sleeping! Everytime hes not moving he is sleeping. Exept when he moves...boy does he move!! Very sensitive with aids, and likes to have his head in the clouds, he does alot of hacking and does the odd bit XC and SJ. 

Sleeping and rolling


















Dirty!












JUMP!


----------



## HollyWoozle (3 August 2010)

EventingDaun said:



			18HH of yumminess
		
Click to expand...

I love your horse and I love that he's called Brego!!! Super pics of him, have really enjoyed them and those of all the other horses on here.


----------



## bobbydazzler (3 August 2010)

First time posting pictures, i hope this works


----------



## bitlessbill (3 August 2010)

This is Bill, I've owned him since he was 2,  he is a genuine all rounder, willing to turn his hoof to anything, jack of all trades, master of none!


----------



## smossy (3 August 2010)

Hi this is my 14.2 pony called Domino, he was having a bad hair day
Oh if im honest he always looks scruffy five minutes after hes been put out.
Will post a posh photo when i can load them,still a L on that


----------



## bobbydazzler (3 August 2010)

Mr Bobby Dazzler as a scruffy 2 year old 





1st time x-co, he loved it, he was on a high for a week after lol!!!





Dino, at his first ever show, so well behaved!





My little 3/4 tb x 1/4 cob colt, only a day old here  he has to go in for a hernia op next week 





Kiri welshie x ISH, such a pretty girl, but has an attitude to match her devil horn ears tehehe. I'm looking forward to backing her this year


----------



## SillySausage (3 August 2010)

This is Jacob, 18 y/o 16.2hh TBxID. I took him on because he kept throwing people off, couldn't imagine being without him now!











And Lady my 19 y/o 15.3hh loan mare. Safe as houses (unless jumping!) but definatly keeps you on your toes!!


----------



## katherine1975 (3 August 2010)

Saffy my 7 year old rescue pony adopted from World Horse Welfare:





Kelsi my other halfs horse who I ride as well:





We mainly hack as we haven't got a school, hoping to go hunting this year and saving up for a trailer so we can go to local shows and competitions.


----------



## blacksabbeth (4 August 2010)

Ok here it goes,my stunning,friesian x cob,16hh heavyweight,done dressage in the past and was a very scopey jumper but no longer jumps due to an old injury,ride and drive,Big b.f.g,loves hacking and schooling and is great to ride with all that big movement-
















And heres my girly,owned her since she was 18 months old,done evrything ourselves,scopey jumper with fab attitude to ride,hopefully an allrounder in the future as has a good prospect.15.2hh,5 year old cob x tb,-


----------



## Ilovefoals (4 August 2010)

Some absolutely gorgeous horses!  Especially loving the percheron and the coloured traditionals!  Here's my lot!
1st up is Lisa, 15yr old Dutch Warmblood who I've owned since a 5yr old.  Competed at elementary level until going in foal.  I'll bring her back into work after her filly is weaned.






And the day after she foaled.






And this is Lola, her gorgeous filly by a sports horse stallion called Salvador.  I'm hoping she'll make a top class allrounder!












And then there is Duchesse. She's a 6yr old Hanoverian I have owned since decmber. She has bred 2 foals and when this years colt is weaned, I'll re-break her to be my dressage diva!







And her 7wk old son, Darcy. He's by Don Diamond and has been bought by my friend who lives in Houston, Texas.  He'll be heading over there in feb next year!


----------



## Kenzo (4 August 2010)

This is Mr Mackenzie, 16.1 rising 6 yr old IDxTB/WB (I believe), I bought him as a 2yr old when I was searching for a new youngster, soon as I clapped eyes on him I knew I wanted him, I didn't even bother going out to look at any others....probably not the best way to do things but hey ho, my mind was made up, I just fell in love with him.

He's got a big personality and is very opinionated, quirky, sensitive beast but he's a quick learner and once his head in the right frame, he'll show what he can do....providing he wants to   

At the moment we are just schooling, but he went to first dressage comp the other week.  I'd like to event him in years down the line...that's my aim but we'll just plod along and see how we go, he's not a horse to be rushed and I'd be happy doing what ever he enjoys to be honest.







Also I have somone elses little 11 yr Irish TB mare called Miraed, she's got a darling of a personality, mostly we hack about but sometimes do some jumping, hunted her in the past (years ago) and I will be taking her out again this year.







There that's my orrible lot


----------



## littlenicky (4 August 2010)

The gang 

tilly 4yr tbxcob 16.2hh











Taylor 14.1hh NF 











Barney 6yr 12.2hh for sale 











Toby 6yr 14hh 











Martha shetland 






Mandy 12hh 7yr for sale 











Shilo 20yrs 14.2hh






Joris 17.2hh 6yr friesian (my grandads, but hes my ride) 











sorry if there huge


----------



## vam (4 August 2010)

My little 14.3 superstar, had her for over 14 years and did abit of everything but mostly sj. Had the most fab temperment but was great fun to be round. The sort of horse that got under your skin once you met her. pts in May last year and i miss her everyday.
















And the new one, 16.2hh Holstiner. Got him in March this year as a 4 1/2 yo. The plan is to sort out his uber long canter stride and crack on with sjing. He will hopefully be my at least 1.20m horse in time (and when i find some talent ). Very honest and very laid back. After not sitting on a horse properly for a year and not jumping for 18 months he jumped everything i pointed him at.


----------



## Evadiva1514 (4 August 2010)

Here are my little monkeys:

Alfie Moon: 13 year old Bay TB x Connemara. Has done BD, ODE's, SJ, hunted. 
A real little allrounder. Ive owned him for the last 7 years. 
He's an absolute little poppet.



















Benjamins Pride aka Benji. 21 years young Bay gelding Welsh x Anglo arab. 
Was a true allrounder in his day doing everything with a smile on his face now retired and growing old disgracefully partaking in the odd VHS class to keep him sweet.



















Evening Sky aka Evie. 5 year old grey mare Arab x Trakehner. 
Was long reined and sat on last year and has been rebacked this year and is an absolute little angel, always keen and eager to please.




















Ballinton Islay Jolly aka Islay is my mums 7 year old Highland yellow dun mare. 
She is a little livewire who is constantly on the go and busy but with a very loveable nature too. 
We have done some showing with her and she has done very well.



















Holme Grove Chantelle aka Tilly is my 5 year old Bay Trakehner mare. 
I have owned both her and Evie from foals. 
Tilly was backed as a 3 year and then left until this year to mature. 



















and last but not least Mr Twirl known to his friends as Twirly. 
He's a 14.2 11 year old Black Irish cob and is the most genuine kind fun little ponies i am ever likely to meet!!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (4 August 2010)

This is my old man he is 31 now, happy hacker and likes going to the beach


----------



## texansunrise (4 August 2010)

He likes to jump



MY GOD YOUR HORSE IS AMAZING !!!! I WANT ONE !! 


And pretend to fly! 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## texansunrise (4 August 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Sorry meant to post to the one of your percheron juming that MASSIVE log !!!! Seriously impressed !!!


----------



## R2R (4 August 2010)

Just checking this works!!


----------



## R2R (4 August 2010)

OK here are mine


First ever show this summer












Humbug, who would be my dream pony if he was 16.2hh instead of 12.2hh, he is for sale






Oscar, my new project, sharing one of his many feeds with Alan the goat 






Buster, the youngster who I tried so hard but never got on with...he was lovely really and is really happy now  













Goat love pic!!!


----------



## BeckyX (4 August 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			If you need any help let me know,
		
Click to expand...

Hey could i take you up on that offer ..  i have made a flickr acount and uploaded a few photos but cant see where i do the all sizes thingy and the rest ... sorree and thanks for and help!!


----------



## xRobyn (4 August 2010)

Phillip. 10 year old Welsh D, 15.2hh and a sandwich short of a picnic but I adore him. My first ever horse, so many mistakes, bought him as an 18 month old colt and backed him myself. He'd be doing brilliantly out and about if it weren't for me  My confidence issues meant we never properly cantered until he was rising 9  And lack of money and transport means he's only been shown as a 2 year old, but we're in no rush  Currently looking for a long-term loan home


----------



## starbar (4 August 2010)

EventingDaun said:



			Brego is an 18hh eventing percheron











He likes to run










He likes to jump





But he also likes to swim.....


And pretend to fly! 





Click to expand...

Think I'm in love.....


----------



## lucy974 (4 August 2010)

this is rupert,he is 14.1hh nf x 11 years old, he does abit of everythink he loves to jump and hack has just started doing WH , i have had him nearly 6 years x


















simple the best


----------



## spookypony (4 August 2010)

This is the Spooky Pony (not his real name)! He's 14.1, has ermine tennis socks, and a little white triangle on his soft soft nose:







He is asked to do dressage:







He's not sure at all about jumping:







He enjoys neeps:







He's not overly fond of the dentist:







He dresses brightly in the snow:







Sometimes, he has to dress up in even sillier outfits ("Mr Spook"):







And he finds hunting very exciting!


----------



## tabithakat64 (4 August 2010)

Here's my lot

Lady Locket,  who is a 22 year old Welsh B x Arab, she's done, some dressage, jumping, showing, hacking with me before I outgrew her and is now doing the same with her young sharers.





Doing her three favourite things 
















Fudge, a 13 year old unregistered Welsh D who is the apple of my eye, we mostly hacked but had also done some showing and dressage before he injured himself.
















Faye, a four year old, 13hh, Fell Pony who I brought as a project and would love to keep but can't.  She's probably the best behaved four year old in the world and has the sweetest nature.  She mostly hacks but also does some showing and dressage.


----------



## Show Girl (4 August 2010)

Introducing my lot:

Jock in his hey day racing (racing name Noyan)






Jock jumping the last and going on to win the Punchestown Gold Cup






Jock out hunting with me






Dexter strutting his stuff






Dexter in his normal dunder head state






Lou Lou my beautiful baby girl






And lastly Honey Rouge my wonderful chestnut thoroughbred mare that came into mylife in September 1983 and departed from it October 2009 at the tender age of 32. Rest in peace my angel miss you like crazy xxx


----------



## FlorenceBassey (4 August 2010)

Show Girl, Dexter is Lovely!!! especially in the sleepy pic


----------



## Show Girl (4 August 2010)

FlorenceBassey said:



			Show Girl, Dexter is Lovely!!! especially in the sleepy pic 

Click to expand...

He is a complete dope on a rope, has the most wonderful, colourful character and is the yard favorite only he gets away with molesting you for treats, he knows who has them and will snare them as they walk past his stable. To get your attention he'll chuck things at you, headcollar, hoofpick, rugs anything he can put in his teeth and launch


----------



## helloamys (4 August 2010)

I don't really post pics, like looking at them more, but heres Rhuben
He turned 4 a few weeks ago and we measured him at 16.2hh about 5 months ago but I think hes grew a few inches. 
When I got him, he had been turned away for 6 months after being lightly backed so I can say 'Im bringing on a youngster' which sounds way more experienced than I am .
Hes so lovely though, and such a big baby, I dont think he has any idea how big he is .

Anyway, we don't do much yet, he was quite nappy when I first got him although he has got loads better since we switched from the arena to feild since summer started. We love hacking in company although getting better, he still finds hacking alone scary (hes not naughty, just a unrealxed and looking all over). We've been cantering through feilds/hacks for a few weeks which he loves and we just need to get his cantering better and balanced. Oh and tonight we did a little jump for the first time ever!  He was so good, never refused or anything.
He does need direction and support from the rider but hes still learning 

We occasionally do some dressage (walk/trot) and 3 weeks ago came 1st  but I want to focus more on XC and stuff so we're getting him fit and ready for next year (hopefully)

Anyway, pics - get ready for an overload..













Cruel, I know but at least I never walked him passed his field mates! 






This is what he spends most time doing






This is him on our first solo hack 






Please don't comment on his massive belly! Its is slowly improving and he muscling up 

Hes so lovely and I doubt Ill ever sell him 

(Didnt realise I'd wrote so much, sorry. Feel free to just look at the pictures  )


Oh and Brego is lovely, I always wanted a percheron and want one even more if they can do that! I thought I'd only be able to plod and do the odd crosspole. He's georgous!


----------



## Venus (5 August 2010)

My 2 year old Warmblood Filly Venus  I do have a TB mare too but i cant find any good photos of her at the moment


----------

